# The Official Eddie Update & New Goose ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here are some pictures from today: http://www.rims.net/2005Jun23

This beautiful teenaged goose was seen being kicked by a male park
visitor at Laguna Niguel Regional Park today. The goose was left unable
to stand or even sit with out flipping over .. I suspect some pretty severe
trauma to the spine. Two teenagers who work at the concession stand
rescued the goose and called me to come get it. 

The rest of the pics are of Little Eddie and his friends. Eddie is now
showing some noticeable improvement and had his follow up visit with
Dr. Lee today. Dr. Lee also felt that Eddie was better compared to
where we started. Eddie got another vitamin injection and had his
eyes checked. Dr. Lee doesn't feel that Eddie is completely blind but
did confirm that Eddie's eyesight is very poor. Dr. Lee felt
that Eddie's eyesight would either improve or that he would become
totally blind .. we're hoping for option #1! Eddie is now off of all meds
and will have another vet check in about a month. Let's hope that
Eddie will be a much larger and much healthier duck for his next
checkup!

Other incoming today were yet more pigeons, sparrows, and starlings.
Will try to get some pics in the next day or two.

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
Eddie looks like a real sweetie. He seems gentle with the babies. And the goose, poor thing. I can't imagine ! Glad the kids stepped in and saved the poor thing.
daryl


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I will never be able to understand why so many people feel the need to be so cruel. Never.

I can only hope that when animals such as this one are treated cruelly, that there is always someone around who is able to help them in some small way. One day I hope to get my own house so maybe I can have the freedom to do more myself for such animals.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so glad Eddie is continuing to improve daily, and time will tell about the eyesight.

I can also never get over the fact of how cruel people are, and we can only struggle daily to help out creatures that need assistance in our neck of the woods. But you have to remember if people are capable of being cruel to one another, they are going to be that way with animals. Sickos!

Remember though, that He who created them (and us) is still in charge and we need to keep praying also, for God to watch over all these animals and birds. It is a great sin what is going on, but God has a plan, and there will be change. It is up to us to do our share and rescue animals and birds in need, but first and foremost ask our Creator for help.

Sorry for going on and on..but I thought I should put my two cents worth in...

Treesa


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

I'm so thrilled for you that Eddie has made an improvement! If there was ever a chance for him to come around, you made sure he had the opportunity in your good care. 

Those babies ducklings are SO ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!! 

And in regards to the goose that was being kicked, that is just awful. It so hard for any of us here to understand how someone could be so cruel to a living creature. Glad he was brought to you and I hope this one will be able to survive it's horrific ordeal.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm glad Eddie is doing better.

I hope the people who kicked that poor goose get what's coming to them!

Poor little thing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone for all the wonderful comments. Eddie is such a special little duck and is, indeed, just a joy to watch with his little buddies.

The young goose is doing poorly .. had a cortisone injection this afternoon, but it has yet to alleviate the symptoms of the beating the goose took.

The park ranger did call this morning .. not because of this new goose but because we are still after the fishing line goose. He did get an earful about what happened to the young goose and is going to look into the situation to the extent he can. I'll be showing up at the park at 06:00 AM when the ranger gets there tomorrow morning to try for the fishing line goose again. This particular ranger is a good guy and compassionate towards the birds .. just too big of a park and too overrun with "sportsmen" for him to be able to do much aside from calling for help when it's needed.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sorry to report that the young goose died during the night. 

Eddie and friends are doing well.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

I'm glad Eddie and his friends are doing well, but I'm so sorry to hear about the young goose...that poor thing, just seeing his pictures were heartbreaking. I know the chances are slim, but I really hope the kids that did this will somehow be held accountable. I guess if not, we can only hope that "what goes around, comes around" will come into play somehow for these cruel, ignorant kids.

At least the poor goose knew kindness and caring at the end of his life. Thanks Terry, I don't know how you do it!

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Terry, Eddie is such a sweetheart, it's good to hear that he is doing well and that there is a possibility that he might do even better.

As for the slime bucket that attacked this poor goose, what can be said that would suffice?? The most advanced species on the planet, that would use their capabilities for this result. It's painful just to look at these pictures. Just shameful.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Kids Saved The Goose .. Adult Kicked It ..*

I just want to be sure everyone is clear about the fact that two teenaged boys had the good sense to pick the goose up and call me for help .. they weren't the ones who hurt the bird. It was an adult male park visitor who kicked the goose and hurt it badly enough to kill it within 48 hours.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yup, understood. And on the positive side the two kids who had the sense to call you for help and assistance. Still a sad situation.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks Terry...you did give the facts in your first post. Guess I mixed up the good guys w/ the bad guys...thanks for the clarification.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*The Sense Of A Goose ..*

http://members.tripod.com/inspiring-thoughts/goose.html

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I haven't been keeping up with the forum too well, just responding to e-mails about emergencies when no one else does. Summer is busy with our 80+ birds and lots of short-faced chicks we foster for a friend. Anyway, I just read this and I was heartbroken about that poor goose.  I love geese; I have two of them. The young goose that awful man kicked to death was just beautiful. What a tragedy. But I'm glad the ducklings and others are doing well. Bless you Terry for all the work you do for these little ones.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Good God...

This is one of the most painful things I have heard of...


You know Terry, when I took my little Duck Girl to the large city 'park' here, and was walking with her, her following me of course as they will do...ten or twelve feet back...me watching her out of the corner-of-my-eye...

There were some close calls with how kids or teenagers would run up with sticks to hit her, or, run up and try and do a 'Baseball' slide right into her to show off to their friends.

Or groups of them would gather suddenly from our walking almost near, but as far FROM them as we could, as we weaved around various groups and so on, and they'd surround her and poke at her with sticks, saying "Does it bite?"


Anyway, I intervened every time in a good and timely way...I was clean, simple, economical, and picked her up and moved on...no dialoge, no rebuke or correction...no scolds...no eye-warnings or flashes or anything, just kept going, carrying her when I had to...


I am so sorry...

This is a heartbreaker...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I continue to be haunted by this story...I keep seeing that beautiful wounded goose in my mind. It probably trusted people for the man to get close enough to hurt it, which only adds to the pain. Every time I look in my gander Romeo's trusting blue eyes I feel sad all over again.

This should serve as a stern warning to people who are tempted to buy cute little ducklings or goslings on a whim. Dumping unwanted waterfowl at the park is no different than dumping your dog or cat alongside the freeway. Domestic geese have had the ability to fly bred out of them and are easy pickings for predators, including the two-legged variety.  They are unlikely to find an adequate diet at most parks and can't fly elsewhere to forage. When domestic waterfowl breed at parks they look lovely, yes, but they are always at risk of being hurt or killed or getting sick. 

I have a dear friend who has rescued domestic geese for 20 years and the heartbreak she's seen with these lovely creatures is unimaginable. Geese are intelligent, loyal, comical and sensitive. They are also extremely messy and have special dietary and water requirements. They can live up to 30 years, so it's a big commitment. 

We've had two geese here in the suburbs for five years and I must admit it's been a challenge, though I did thorough research before buying my goslings and have kept poultry for much of my life. I will not go back on my commitment and they are part of the family, but to be honest, it's not something I'd do again. Unless you have a farm or a lot of land, best to stick with pigeons or doves. Okay, I'll step down off my soapbox now.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Birdmom4ever,

I wish all geese owners were like you. The problem is people don't make that big commitment when obtaining an animal, a duck, a cat, a pigeon. To me they are all pets, and pets are like my own children, to be loved, protected, nurtured, guided, spent loads of time with,feed appropriately... until the end of their natural lives.

People mean well, by taking them to ponds and parks, but the commitment was never there in the beginning. How many animals,pigeons, ducks are in deplorable situations all because "they meant well". Human beings think what THEY THINK is best for the helpless creature,and we know that isn't the case over and over again. 

There should be adoption proceedures for all pets as there are for people. I for one will not even think about giving away my birds, if the time ever comes that I am unable to care for them they will only go to a trusted friend.

Treesa


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, this was a very tragic and heartbreaking incident. As you can see in the pictures, the young goose is frightened, in pain, and simply cannot understand why her legs don't work anymore .. why she can no longer even sit without flipping over on her side or back. 

Unfortunately, something like this will probably happen again. The population of domestic geese at this park has been allowed to get out of hand again and once there are "hordes" of geese begging from people, somebody is going to strike out at them.

Several years ago the goose count had gotten to around 60 at this park, and a physician filed a complaint with the County Health Department that conditions were unsanitary because of the geese (guess he failed to notice the dangerous human caused trash like hooks, fishing line, sinkers, broken glass, etc). Fortunately I was called and asked to come and remove as many geese as I could and find them homes .. the alternative being a lethal removal of the geese. Myself and my trusty group of goose wranglers got about three dozen in two separate trips. After that, the geese were too wary to be caught .. but it was enough to keep things safe for them for a good while. 

If you look at the Scenes From Laguna Niguel pics, you will see that the goose count is again dangerously high, so it won't be long before another complaint is lodged, and we'll be faced with trying to capture a bunch more geese and find them homes. 

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Well...if I lived down your way there, I'd sure be happy to be a private, seargent or leiutennant in your 'Army'...

...sigh...

Thanks for all your endless good work...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

As Terry says, it's an on-going problem at too many parks. Educating people can help, but what it really takes is to change people's hearts and sadly, we can't do that. Only God can. Too many people view animals as nothing more than objects, possessions to be disposed of as they see fit. They have no respect for life.

I can't imagine how my Romeo would feel if I dumped him at a park. He's been with me since he was one day old and is completely bonded to me. It's not always convenient to have geese in the back yard, but I would never betray his trust by giving him up. I don't think I could even give him away to a good home because I'd miss him terribly and I'm sure he would feel betrayed and bewildered. 

My goose-rescuing friend cares for many geese, but she has a special companion gander who was abandoned at a park in San Francisco where he was mauled by dogs or raccoons. He survived, though he carries one wing low and limps. He was completely imprinted on humans, obviously raised by someone and then dumped when he got too big and messy. And he's just the friendliest, spunkiest goose. It's hard to imagine someone leaving him that way.

I got some of my fancy pigeons after they were dumped in a park. Others were left at animals shelters. I have a canary and finch that were confiscated by the SPCA because they were severely neglected. It goes on and on and it just makes me so sad. You can only save so many and the problem is huge. Terry, may God bless you for doing what you do. You're an angel to those creatures.

_"A righteous man cares for the needs of his animal, but the kindest acts of the wicked are cruel." -Proverbs 12:10_


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Phil and Cathy. It's nice to know there are lots of "birds of a feather" here on Pigeon-Talk to ease the pain of some of these ugly situations.

I was also justed advised of 35 geese at a private home in San Dimas that urgently need to be placed. Yet another situation of allowing uncontrolled reproduction with pet birds .. now there are more than 50 and the 35 have to go ASAP. I have no idea at the moment (and neither does Bart) where we can place this many coming in all at one time. I guess the good news is that the owners of the geese are willing to donate some feed or a little bit of money towards the care of the birds while we look for good homes for them.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I wish I knew someone who could take them. My friend doesn't have her own property and struggles to care for a large flock on public land, so she's not an option. This is so sad. It would be an awfully long drive in the heat with geese, but I'll ask around anyway, if you want me to. 

People always ask me why I take our goose's eggs away every spring. This is why!! Someone even suggested I let her raise some goslings and then take them to the park and leave them. Gr-r-r-r


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

I'm so sorry to hear about all the geese, seems like you are always there to take the burden of their suffering and finding homes for them. Humans have birth control, for all the same reasons, so what is so difficult in people understanding there to be a need for animals and birds too.

Can't figure out how people can't just take eggs, that is the most humane thing that could be done, I do that with my birds, and replace with dummies. It is an easy, and takes but a few seconds, and saves them aggravation from an overcrowded situation, and has enabled them to live happy lives and have lots of room and quality care. I would also have over 300 pigeons if I didn't remove the eggs!

Also, what really gets me, just because animals aren't human, people have this notion that they don't suffer or feel pain! Or they don't want to think about it out of guilt or to passify themselves. Animals and birds feel pain and suffering (obviously from misstreatment) from neglect, stupidity, and from having babies over and over again. They are creatures with flesh and blood and a heartbeat, and they do feel pain!

Treesa


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Treesa,

Here, here! Very well said.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

Great comments and lots to ponder for those that don't see our fellow creatures for the wonderful beings they all are. The animals were here long before us and they deserve respect. We have to share our world with them and they should be treated as comrads. It's really a shame that so many people don't value the lives of animals and birds enough, protect and care for them as only we are able to do as top "dog" on the planet. It's a frightening thought that someday in the future, many more animals are going to suffer at the hands of people as our populations increase worldwide and animals are squeezed more into small spaces that are left in this ever expanding urban concrete jungle.


----------

